# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  masturbating and lucid dreaming?

## The Adventurer

this question is meant in the least perverse or immature way possible. i was just wondering about the connection between masturbating (like right before falling asleep) and having lucid dreams. is there any connections? does this make LDing harder?

----------


## DrunkenArse

based on conversations in DV chat, it has no effect for most people. I've never had an LD when I've busted a nut in the three previous days. I could be being superstitious about this however but it seems like if I want an LD, all I have to do is go three days without.

----------


## The Adventurer

well... i don't want to wait 3 days :p i find it harder to wait 3 hours.

----------


## DrunkenArse

nice pun. and like I said, I think it's just me being superstitious. most people feel it has no effect.

----------


## Solid

Cranked it last night and had a Lucid dream. I think however it can impact it alot. The natural response for men after Masturbation/sex is to fall asleep, so in that respect it can help. I have read many times that Masturbation can hinder your dream recall but I imagine that depends on alot of factors, mainly age  but also religion/lifetsyle etc. I think going a few days is going to build up testosterone and other chemicals in your body that could effect dreaming. Definatly alot of room for research to be done on this topic. If you restrain yourself for a few days you might start to notice more sexual dreams and they might be more vivid (are for me anyway) becuase your mind is in effect - "giving you what you want" and this might even cause you to become semi lucid. I usually find sex dreams alot easyer to remember. If you go without release for a longer period of time some people experiance wet dreams so I reckon there is a strong link between Dreaming/sex related chemicals/etc.  Maybe you should devise an experiment?

----------


## Blacklight

Rather curious that it has no effect on people. I managed to do it today (mystery or coincidence? you decide  ::D:  ) and finished nicely all over my monitor. Then I started to panic thinking it wasn't a dream, doing reality checks like a nutcase. Fortunately the only monitor that was soiled was the one my imagination made up.

----------


## Bobblehat

IIRC the penis erects during REM sleep. I often wonder if inhibiting that in some way could be beneficial - like an EILD but instead of using flashing lights you rely on inhibiting the erection in some way. It could be something as simple as tying something to the penis - like tape or string- so that it wakes you up when you hit REM. Eventually you would become accustomed to the sensation and sleep through it. At some point in the journey - from waking up instantly through to being able to sleep through it - you may wake just enough to make lucid dreams more likely. I know that some research has been done in this area but I couldn't find anything online.

----------


## The Adventurer

interesting, blacklight, you masturbated in your lucid dream? And i think i will devise an experiment. not masturbate and see how it effects my recall, and ability to have a lucid dream.

----------


## Solid

You might find that rather hard.

----------


## RooJ

It's been quite a popular topic on dreamviews over the years. Try here:
http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&q=mas...5a9c415e269642

----------


## Blacklight

Adventurer, I've only managed to pull that off twice (slightly punny?) though once I've had... female assistance...  :Shades wink: 
Also funny you mention not masturbating irl helps. I just did it like 4 times yesterday and have had one of the longest LDs I can remember since... forever
And another thing: I've noticed that the thing that helps the most is changing your routine. Doing it for a while then stopping helps, as does not doing it then starting. This also works for other types of routine, such as changing bed/sleeping position etc.

----------


## The Adventurer

well. i will masturbate a couple times before i go to sleep tonight and see how it turns out... for experiments sake of course  :tongue2:  (it's not just an excuse!)

----------


## Lucid Reality

It hurts your dream recall (especially) before sleeping, but it you should still be able to recall some dreams.

----------


## The Adventurer

uh oh... it hurts recall? maybe thats why mine was so poor this morning... i think i will still do it tonight to see (masturbating could effect me differently). tomorrow i won't masturbate at all and see if there's a difference.

----------


## sydiswatching1

I had my third, longest lucid dream after WBTB, where I fapped. It's like that study that says sex increases awareness during the night and the chances of lucidity or something like that. And it's healthy.

----------


## Spectrum

I'll go a week without masturbating and see if it improves my dream recall at all.  I'm pretty interested in whether this will have an effect.

----------


## bored2tears

As i state in every thread about this, it depends on the person! Before I heard of the study, I realized the days I masturbated were the days I had no recall (and those days nothing bad ever happened either).

I so far haven't do anything for four days, and everyday I finally am able to recall dreams. If I masturbate, it is as if I am starting from stage one again.

----------


## Nighthog

I've found by staying off a couple weeks tends to induce a bunch load of sex related dreams. When I start it up again, the sex dreams vanish... It's a hard balance.

----------


## DawgBone

Too much WILD risks blindness and hairy palms ...

No wait, that's not right.

----------


## YouCanCallMeKM

This thread made me laugh..In a good way. But I would like to say, and it's eerie how this just happened last night, but I didnt bust a nut for 2 days right, last night I decided to do so before bed, and I'm not joking/lieing here, I had a full out lucid dream with 80% control over it, about having sex with someone I know.

----------


## The Adventurer

sounds like a fun night. i haven't jacked off for the last two nights, as part of my experiment. I haven't gotten any lucid dreams the last two days and i've been recalling about two dreams from each night.

----------


## Spectrum

I've gone 3 days and still noticed no change (although my recall was actually worse one night, but I put that down to caffeine).

----------


## The Adventurer

haha i just "played" three times today. lets see how it affects my recall tomorrow morning

----------


## Spectrum

You're still 22 less than Basshunter's record.

----------


## stjimmy

I climaxed twice yesterday in different circumstances and was able to recall 5 vivid dreams.

----------


## Blacklight

Change of routine, people, change of routine. Try sleeping in another room/position, the change will be even more substantial. Anyways, I shook hands with the president before sleep today and sure enough here is my second longest dream. Ever.

----------


## Connor23

i havent jerked it the last couple nights to see if it would affect me, my recall was terrible but when i stopped i remembered 2 dreams two nights ago and remembered 3 last night. maybe i can get lucid tonight

----------


## cygnus

we're all guys here in this thread - so consider that it takes energy to produce semen, some of that is lost during ejaculation, hormones change, sexual tension/semen buildup changes...

i think it's pretty erratic. you can not fap for days and get lucid or not, and you can fap a marathon and get lucid or not. maybe you'll notice trends, but unfortunately i don't think anyone has put together any kind of coherent evidence of what leads to what.

that being said, i thought this was a really interesting idea:





> IIRC the penis erects during REM sleep. I often wonder if inhibiting that in some way could be beneficial - like an EILD but instead of using flashing lights you rely on inhibiting the erection in some way. It could be something as simple as tying something to the penis - like tape or string- so that it wakes you up when you hit REM. Eventually you would become accustomed to the sensation and sleep through it. At some point in the journey - from waking up instantly through to being able to sleep through it - you may wake just enough to make lucid dreams more likely. I know that some research has been done in this area but I couldn't find anything online.



but i have a feeling you'd get an erection with the string still on and end up with vascular damage or something.
 :Oh noes:

----------


## Connor23

OMG! I was just joking about me becoming lucid but i actually did! i woke up for a quick WBTB but i sat up for a couple minutes went to bed, i remember one dream and then i became concious like i woke up for a second while the dream was transitioning and i had a lucid dream.

----------


## WarBenifit156

I don't know if it has an effect, I don't masturbate very often anyways.

----------


## jmanjohn

Your caterpillar would beg to differ.

----------


## The Adventurer

> Your caterpillar would beg to differ.



ha

----------


## misingnoglic

I don't think that it will affect dream recall at all, but it will affect the contents of the dream (if you don't do it for a while, you'll want it more subconsciously meaning your dreams will be more sexual, wait a bit longer and you'll have middle school era wet dreams xD)

----------


## SuddenGun007

I actually find it very easy to fall asleep after I am done. On numerous occasions I would lean back in my chair after doing it, and fell asleep. But be careful not to get caught I almost did with the movie still going and my junk hanging out of my pants haha.

----------


## Delwind

this thread  made me laugh alot xD

keep the good work guys ahahhaha

----------


## WaterDreamer

Very interesting discussion!  I masturbate once every evening no matter what, but my dream recall continues to improve (I'm just starting out, working on recall, haven't been lucid yet).  But once I start getting lucid I'll probably take the suggestion of holding off a couple days in order to have more sexual dreams.

----------


## The Adventurer

more sexual dreams sounds pretty good for me right now... i haven't masturbated in a few days.

----------


## Keitorin

Once, I held off for a few weeks just to see if it would effect my dreams. I did start having more sex dreams.

A couple of days ago I masturbated before bed, and _dreamed_ that I did...except it was the wrong hole, and took place in the bathroom, and my cat was in the dream... *blink*

----------


## SuddenGun007

well shit, I was suppose to not bust a nut for a couple of nights, but when i get determined to do it. I get a sex text from a girl haha, what luck :/

----------


## WaterDreamer

> Once, I held off for a few weeks just to see if it would effect my dreams. I did start having more sex dreams.
> 
> A couple of days ago I masturbated before bed, and _dreamed_ that I did...except it was the wrong hole, and took place in the bathroom, and my cat was in the dream... *blink*



WTF??  Haha...

----------


## XanaDreamer

Tantric traditions say that dream energy and sex energy are the same....

----------


## brettWp

For me, no jerking = better dream recall and vividness.

----------


## RabbitWhole

I wank every day. I find that doing so makes for fewer awkward, uncomfortable erections at inappropriate times. Also, I've found that it makes "morning wood" shorter in duration. I'm new to working on dream recall (started a dream journal a week and a half ago, am now at recalling 2 dreams a night and have had 1 lucid dream since starting) and have been wanking either very near going to sleep, right before going to sleep, or in the afternoon.
The strategy I've refined goes something like this: I sleep, have a dream, wake up, scribble down some key words to prompt memories later, and go back to sleep. The next night before bed, I wank and clean up, read the key words I scribbled down from the previous night, write down the dream(s) that inspired them to the best of my memory, and go to sleep. Done this way, I find that the intention to remember dreams is extremely fresh in my mind and has brought me more lucid dreams than days of mindfulness and reality checks.

----------


## McGinnis

I don't do it with any regularity, just when I feel like it (between 1-3 times a week). I haven't really noticed any glaring differences with either dream recall or the vividness of my dreams. My recall is great, so there aren't any complaints anyway.

----------


## DpsBob

> Adventurer, I've only managed to pull that off twice (slightly punny?) though once I've had... female assistance...



...You had female assistance in helping you not masturbate?

Sounds like an awkward situation...

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by Keitorin


Once, I held off for a few weeks just to see if it would effect my dreams. I did start having more sex dreams.

A couple of days ago I masturbated before bed, and dreamed that I did...except it was the wrong hole, and took place in the bathroom, and my cat was in the dream... *blink*



omg-wtf-cat.jpg_

----------


## gab

Old thread. Locked.

----------

